# waverunner fishing



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I know that most people on here, will probably turn their nose, but I am a single guy living in a townhouse and dont have any room to store a boat, so all I have is a waverunner, and Im looking for any advise or tips for fishing from my waverunner, I have a 2006 yamaha fx high output 3 seater, and I plan on just trolling for kings and possibly going out five or six miles and hitting some bottoms. I know this has been discussed before, but hopefully there are a few of you that are currently fishing from your ski, and can give me a tip or two on rigging my ski so when I get back from the desert I can get out there.. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This is one thread I found. Welcome to the PFF madhouse.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic62503-2-1.aspx#bm87988


----------



## Deep Jiggin (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.jetskifishing.co.nz/main.html?src=%2F


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not going to turn my nose up b/c I've thought ofthe same thing.  There is a guy around Destin who has a small rod rack attached tothe rear ofhis jetski seat. I saw him coming thru the pass one day & thought "hmmmmmmmmmmm, so it is possible":clap Maybe he is on the forum here & can clue us in - i'm curious


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

YOU MAY WANT TO READ THE THREAD ON THE SHARK ATTACKING A WAVE RUNNER LAST YEAR. GOOD LUCK TO YOU BUT YOU MAY LOOK LIKE A MEAL TO SOME OF THOSE BIG BOYS OUT THERE.


----------



## cubfan (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not sure where Isaw the article, but I read about a guy that regularly fishes from his Waverunner in Hawaii and catches all kind of good size fish.The main part of the article was about him catching avery bigblue marlin. I know that you can buy rod holders to mount up.Let us know how it works out.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah Ive heard of alot of people doing it, I guess it is really popular in hawaii and south florida, hopefully the sharks wont be too bad, my plan is right now to fend those guys off by just turning the ski on everytime I hook up, so that Im always moving.. Id love to find a few guys that are willing to try it and one weekend all head out and give it a shot. I plan on attaching two rod holders to a cooler and straping it down on the aft deck..


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *RRR (4/28/2008)*what happens if you're pulling in a 50 lb. king
> and he pulls you off the waverunner?


Well I would hope that his drag isn't tight enough to pull him off the WR. I've often pondered the idea myself....and I saw a video of a guy catching billfish out of his.

good luck, be safe, and post some pics!


----------



## joe90210 (Apr 28, 2008)

What you going to use for a depth finder?

Randall that is a device used to find out how deep of water you are in...


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Well fellas, if getting pulled in by a 50 pound king is the worst I have to worry about, well it sounds like it will be a blast. Ill be sure to post some pics once I have everything hooked up..


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

pin fish, Im probably not going to have a depth finder for a while, my ski is still under warranty and I dont want to void anything by drilling holes in the hull. So I am probably just going to go off of gps for bottom fishing, and mostly just troll.. You have any ideas?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Depending on the handle bar you honestly could mount it there using clamps. Drop the transducer over and make a simple battery mount.

First try, I'd run with a milk crate strapped to the back and some gear just to see how it does. 

Sounds like a helluva good time and cheaper on gas than a boat.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

What type, and price range would you suggest for what Im talking about doing? (going out 5-6 miles)


----------



## joe90210 (Apr 28, 2008)

Get a 100 dollar depth finder something you can mount on the cooler and use a c clamp to hold it on to the back of the jetski. Run the power to the battery. Just dont run the battery down... All you need to do is make sure it is straight down. You can make it happen easy. It will just be rigged...


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks guys..


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *RRR (4/28/2008)*and when 50 lb. test line
> gets to bottom of spool
> there is no more line to "drag"
> and waverunner old man and the sea
> prepares for deep sixing it


I guess I can see your point.......guess being as fat as I am....I don't normally have to worry about that...haha. 

I may be way off here but would the the fish just pull him around like somebody in a kayak?

If not, I don't see anyting that a knife couldn't fix.......if it gets that close and he's worried about going over.......cut the line.......when shark fishing from the beach, somebody is normally standing by with a knife, just in case.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, good idea, you can get the rod holders that remove & leave just the mounting bracket. You will have to come up something to keep your catch in, or make a stringer. Sharks & cudas might snack on yourcatch if exposed. Maybe a basket or mesh bag. You could go as far as getting a towable intertube with the bottom in it to tow behind you to keep bait, tackle, & small ice chest. That would be good just in case you turned the ski over & you would not lose your gear. A friend turned his canoe over in a swift area& lost all his rods & tackle. Be sure to wear lifejacket, kill switch, & velcro/tie/bungee cord everything down !!!!

By the way guys, have you seen the newest jet ski's ? you can stand on one side of them & they not roll over !!!!

Also, Garmin 80 or 90 ? depth finder is not bad for $90.00+- You might could glue the transducer on the back or even shoot it thru the hull if you can find a flat surface that is generally flat with the bottom & not too thick.. I have seen brackets that will clamp on the back or side lip that will extend down into the water. Or even use a strong suction cup. Suction cup probably would be the best. here is one :::

http://www.vexilar.com/pages/accessories/accy_transducers_brackets_all.html

clamp on::

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_387_200001006_200000000_200001000_200-1-6


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

papastratos, thanks alot, I didnt even think of a suction cup for the transducer. actually i didnt even know they made them.. I think that will be a very good way.. Also, about the catch, I plan on running a fish bag down the side of my ski. and about the stability of the ski, Im about 200lbs and I can stand on one side and literaly jump up and down and it wont even think about turning over..


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

I know you already have a ski, but for anyone else out there.... I used to work at a powersports shop and Yamaha used to make a jet ski called the SUV. i think a few search and rescue outfits used them. they were bigger than most skis and had plenty of room for rod holders and the front hatch would possibly be big enough to hold some decent size bottom fish. hell, that thing was big enough that you could probably hook a live baitwell up in the back.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds like it would be cool to try. just dont know how comfortable i would be on a jet ski a couple miles offshore. but definatly post some pics if you try it!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

if a 50 pound king can pull you overboard then you have NO business fishing


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck and know, it does work. A good friend of mine told me of a guy catching a 60-70 LBS Wahoo trolling behind a "PWC" of some type off of Grayton Beach. I declared BS. One day several years later, I ran intomy buddy who happened to be with the guy who caught the Wahoo. My buddy brought up my disbelief andthis guy was still carrying around the pictures in his wallet, making me a believer. Good luck, have fun, and keep us posted. I don't think he did anything special, he just grabbed a 4/0 reel and a lure and just trolled.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah guys Ill definantly post some pics.. I should be getting back home in a week or so, then straight to bass pro, and out on the water. Just wish there was some way to get on some cobia without pissing alot of people off in the ski, but Im sure if I can get on some kings or hell even some bonita, I think it will be alot of fun..


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That's funny, I have a 2006 yamaha fx crusier as well. Since I have no boat (yet), I have been fishing off my jet ski many times. I've caught tons of stuff on it, including some big 20+ pound jacks and some bull reds. In fact, I caught about a 30# red this past weekend while on my jet ski! I haven't tried going out of the pass for any wreck fishing or king trolling before. I usually fish inside the bays. If you are brave enough to go out there, you should do alright.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris, glad to see you on here...you are going to have a blast catching that first king off your ski, only one more week and were home. :usaflag WAR EAGLE:shedevil


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

TRUE KING, do you have any suggestions, on setups or any kind of mods you did to your ski, to make it "fishable"? If so any pictures would be helpful..


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

dam this sounds like fun. i might go buy a jet ski instead


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah Matt, lets just hope the sharks dont harrass me..


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bamagun (4/30/2008)*TRUE KING, do you have any suggestions, on setups or any kind of mods you did to your ski, to make it "fishable"? If so any pictures would be helpful..


I usethe same setup on my kayak. It's a milk crate with pvc rod holders ziptied to the sides. The milk crate lies on the boarding platform.I tie one endofthemilk crate to the u-rings at the back of the waverunner and the other endto the tow hook used for sking.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a thought to share, The gulf and sandbars are great riding and sounds like some fun fishing. If you go into the gulf I strongly recomnd a VHF radio,anchor and a good flare kit w/ plenty of flares.

I sucked a peice of floating poly rope into my pump once that left me Dead In The Water and drifting.I had to roll her over on it's side on the beach to cut it out I don't think there would have been any way to do it without beaching it. ( made me rethink the trip I made by myself to the #1 sea bouy with no anchor, flares,Gps, radio or anything but my Dumb Ass that thought it would be cool to run out to the end.<U>STUPID MOVE ON MY PART</U>) I would suggest having a "Plan-B" like a buddy on annother waverunner and safety crapbefore you go into the gulf.



Other than than that, DO IT!!!!!! FISH ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (4/30/2008)*Just a thought to share, The gulf and sandbars are great riding and sounds like some fun fishing. If you go into the gulf I strongly recomnd a VHF radio,anchor and a good flare kit w/ plenty of flares.
> 
> I sucked a peice of floating poly rope into my pump once that left me Dead In The Water and drifting.I had to roll her over on it's side on the beach to cut it out I don't think there would have been any way to do it without beaching it. ( made me rethink the trip I made by myself to the #1 sea bouy with no anchor, flares,Gps, radio or anything but my Dumb Ass that thought it would be cool to run out to the end.<U>STUPID MOVE ON MY PART</U>) I would suggest having a "Plan-B" like a buddy on annother waverunner and safety crapbefore you go into the gulf.


Yes, be sure to at least have a radio. I onceran over my own ski rope after it broke while pulling a tuber :doh. It was a real pain. Had to take the grate off the bottom and take a knife (of course I only had a dull one) and cut all that rope out of there.


----------



## cubfan (Oct 12, 2007)

True-king, I've got close to the same setup but I bolted a three rod holder onto an ice chest and strapped that down. I've caught some good red fish from this set up. You may not believe it but I've also gigged some good sized flounder off of Pickens in the middle of the day, and also netted tons of crab. It is a cheap alternative to taking my boat out by myself when I don't have anyone to share the gas expense.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah guys, right now I plan on screwing two rod holders (bought them last night)on the back of a cooler and strapping it down on the back. Rod holders will probably be at a 45 degree angle for trolling, a fish bag will be attached on the side running the length of the ski (probably a 20x60) and I plan on ainstalling atemporary fish finder attached with heavy duty suctioncups. After that there is nothing other than a cell phone, VHF, and a flare gun that I canthink of..


----------



## kil926 (Oct 6, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>Yeah guys, right now I plan on screwing two rod holders (bought them last night)on the back of a cooler and strapping it down on the back. Rod holders will probably be at a 45 degree angle for trolling, a fish bag will be attached on the side running the length of the ski (probably a 20x60) and I plan on ainstalling atemporary fish finder attached with heavy duty suctioncups. After that there is nothing other than a cell phone, VHF, and a flare gun that I canthink of.. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblPostSignature>ROLL TIDE 

I know this is old post, I have 21' center console in pensacola area and hard to gather enough people around from atlanta to go fish or scuba with, I thought about fishing fromwaverunnerand wonder how's your set up coming on???.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I love fishing from my Jet Ski.. I mullet fish from it all the time. But learning how to throw the cast net while standing on the ski is an art form by itself. haha. But it always works for me.


----------

